# Diffrence between the anglo-Nubian and the American Nubian?



## thomaskids (Jan 12, 2011)

I tried to research this and couldn't find anything. I have noticed alont of Nubian breeders are prejudice to the American Nubian why is that?
Thanks!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Diffrence between the anglo-Nubian and the American Nubi*

American Nubians are not purebred.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

*Re: Diffrence between the anglo-Nubian and the American Nubi*

American means that at some point someone in their bloodlines an animal did not have papers and had to be registered Native on Appearance. It could be paperwork was lost at some point in the animals life or perhaps they were never out of registered stock. It can be way back but there will always be some percentage of american from what I understand. There are some very nice americans but since you can't prove lineage, they are generally not worth as much as purebreds. I have heard the term anglo nubian but it isn't used too often. I did a quick goole and it said it simply means nubian in the unites states. I guess this term can be applied to registered and unregistered stock.


----------



## megan (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Diffrence between the anglo-Nubian and the American Nubi*

My understanding is that Anglo Nubian is just another way to say Nubian, originally called that because they were imported from England. If you are talking about American for registration purposes than this definition is from the ADGA. 
American - the offspring of a sire and dam of the same breed that conforms to breed standards and also has the correct number of consecutive generations of ancestors who conformed to breed standards (minimum 3 generations for does and 4 for bucks).


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Diffrence between the anglo-Nubian and the American Nubi*

I think what you are talking about is the difference between just a Nubian and an Anglo-Nubian?
Nubians(american or purebred) are more fine boned and I believe mainly used for milk production.
Anglo-Nubians are built for either meat or dairy. They are thicker and heavier boned.
I'm not very sure.


----------



## Squires (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Diffrence between the anglo-Nubian and the American Nubi*

Anglo-Nubian is what the breed is called in England, where it was created. People imported a lot of floppy-eared, roman-nosed goats from Egypt and India to Europe. One came from the Paris (France) zoo. Most were imported in the days when there were no quarantine rules, so they were just brought over on ships to provide milk and meat on-board, and the remaining or surplus goats were sold to passersby in the ports. Some people collected these goats and showed them at goat shows and impressed others with their good quality as animals -- as goats -- even if they were inconsistent as to any one breed.

There is a list on Yahoo (I think) on the history of the Nubian, and one of their files on that site is a copy of the history of the breed in England up to a certain point. The pictures of the various foreign goats brought in to create the original breed are so different and really exotic! There were at least three foreign breeds -- maybe a lot more -- from the African and Asian continents.

When quarantine was started -- maybe the late 1800's -- that limited imports. A few breeders mixed these exotic lines with local British goats (similar to the swiss-types) to create a new breed. WE call it the "Nubian" and they call it the "Anglo Nubian" in Great Britain.

Some of those exotic goats and Anglo-Nubians were brought to the USA from England, and used on local and swiss-type goats to make more of the same. These became the new "purebred " Nubians if registered in a registry when it came along. Any animal not registered by a certain date with certain registries was not considered "purebred" -- which is nonsense.

Anyway, some Nubian goats were registered in the USA and those are what we call "purebreds" today. Their breeders took the first step in standardizing what they wanted in the Nubian breed as we know it.

Any goats not registered, any individuals where their registration was lost or forgotten or just not registered, becomes "grade." Grade on appearance or grade on production are acceptable ways to start breeding up towards "American" status with ADGA. The doe and her female offspring are bred to Nubian bucks -- either purebred or American Nubians. Female grade animals can be registered with ADGA -- as grade or experimental, I think. When offspring are 7/8 (I think?) then they can be registered as American. Bucks need to be at least 7/8 to be registered as American Nubian.

Please remember that nearly ALL purebred animals that we know are only about 200-300 years old. That is when some breeders in England and a few other countries started religiously using the budding science of genetics to select and breed for certain characteristics -- creating very special types of livestock.

Yes, people have been breeding certain types and varieties of livestock throughout history, but only in the 19th and 20th centuries did they get fanatical about registries. Sometimes these registries have narrowed the gene pool so tightly that the descendents of the original stock do not live up to the original concept of the breed.

Some purebred animals are great. Some are worth no more than the paper their pedigree is printed on. Some people put a lot of stock in the "purebred status" and so purebred means a lot. OK -- some purebreds are very fine animals, but some are not. Some "American" and Grade animals are very fine too.

The one caveat is that in the process of grading up some goats, there may be odd characteristics in there. This could in theory happen with "purebreds" whose ancestors were likely a mixture of breeds. You will sometimes get a Nubian whose ears are not quite right. I once saw two beautiful American Toggenbergs produce a beautiful perfect buck kid with a big spot on his butt! Hidden genes will come out when you least expect it.

If you want to produce very fine, very pricey goats, go for fine Purebred Nubians. In theory the Anglo-Nubian IS the original purebred Nubian, but the breeders in England took them in one direction, and the breeders in the USA in another, and so the British version doesn't look exactly the same.

Show trends and fads make the breed bend in one direction or another. There are times when the breed has been quite meaty, when the hips have been much higher than the shoulders, and when the preferred head or ear shape has differed. There are still perfectly fine purebred Nubians -- and American Nubians -- which show regional or individual breeder preferences. Thank goodness, there is still a lot of variety out there!

Genetic diversity is good in a breed, because it makes for hardier, healthier offspring. When all of the animals are too closely related, or are too rigidly selected for a particular look, then you will see more heritable diseases, failure to thrive, and lowered fertility. Then the breed may just die out. I don't think that is going to happen too soon -- but please keep an open mind about that strange looking Nubian in the next county or across the country, or being milked in some remote area -- because they hold genuine Nubian genetics that may be useful to the breed as a whole.

Just a thought.

Chris


----------

